# TSA to screen passengers for mad karate skills



## Makalakumu (Jan 21, 2012)

http://mainegazette.com/world-news/tsa-screen-passengers-mad-karate-skills/#.TxlvgG1UgGo.facebook



> Washington  Not satisfied with touching airline passengers junk,  taking nude photos of them, and confiscating their cupcakes, the  Transportation Security Administration (TSA) has announced that they  will be screening for the latest threat to your life  karate. At issue  is the potential terrorist threat from martial arts trained agents.
> 
> 
> Sure we still miss all kinds of test weapons and explosives coming  though, and we sill love touching genitals all day, but we have reliable  intelligence that the terrorists are learning karate. said John S.  Pistole  the TSAs Administrator. He went on, Chop, chop, chop, those  little monkey bastards could take down a plane with that mad action.



I predict that some day in the mad Twilight Zone society, this will become a reality.


----------

